# The Simplest Of All Restore Jobs



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I was planning to send this dial off for a full restore job, but even the grubbiest dials can vastly improved by a gentle soak and scrub, even if you have to re-lube afterwards...










I start with a 5 minute soak in tepid soapy water, followed by gently scrubbing with a soft toothbrush. I've also found with matt-surfaced dials that if you press a wet cotton bud into the dial after scrubbing, you lift away a lot more of the stubborn grime.

Anyway, I don't think I'll bother sending it off for a full restore now - I quite like it the way it is?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very good, something i learned on here was to spit on it instead of using water, as the syliva enzymes take the dirt away and really bring the dial clean, have done it on a battered and tarnished longines dial and it is an amazing transformation, will do some pics soon 

well done anyway on your dial, looks great :yes:


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Very good, something i learned on here was to spit on it instead of using water, as the syliva enzymes take the dirt away and really bring the dial clean, have done it on a battered and tarnished longines dial and it is an amazing transformation, will do some pics soon
> 
> well done anyway on your dial, looks great :yes:


Interesting indeed. Thanks, I shall have to try it.

BTW - the more pics the better..


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

A guy I work with swears by spit for cleaning things!! Fine with me as long as he sticks to cleaning his own belongings!

Anyway - nice job on the face clean, looks much better


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

amh82 said:


> A guy I work with swears by spit for cleaning things!! Fine with me as long as he sticks to cleaning his own belongings!
> 
> Anyway - nice job on the face clean, looks much better


Reminds me of mums and hankies on the way to school to sort out "the bits you missed"!


----------



## NickMoodie (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice job Roamer Man. Much prefer what you have done to a full refurb, cleaned up while keeping it's character.

Nick


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats a great transformation and a great bit of encouragement for me to buy a watch with a tarnished face knowing you can bring it back to this standard yourself


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks fantastic now Roamer! A little patience and dedication can do wonders, good work...


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

tixntox said:


> amh82 said:
> 
> 
> > A guy I work with swears by spit for cleaning things!! Fine with me as long as he sticks to cleaning his own belongings!
> ...


Here's one I tried just using spit and a toothbrush - after reading the above tip..it really does work!










From now on it's spit for me every time.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent work once again , have you thought about getting one of those re lume kits ? it would really complete the transformation imho , you obviously have the skills and patience to give it a go .

cheers

Andy


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

so what type of dials is this good for? - great clean up!!


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

andyclient said:


> Excellent work once again , have you thought about getting one of those re lume kits ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


Yes Andy, sort of...

I bought a 'sampler' tube of it from eBay recently. I tried it on one pair of hands. It's OK, but I think you'd need to grind it up a bit finer for best results, and it would be good if it had a deeper green pigment.

But the basic fault with modern lube is that it quickly fades, away from the light. So, if you woke up in the middle of the night you still wouldn't have a clue what time it is, so what's the point having it really?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

jnash said:


> so what type of dials is this good for? - great clean up!!


I imagine it would work on any dial, John?


----------

